# écran gris sur apple tv



## jeromebla (14 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

Apple TV fonctionne très bien, mais depuis quelques temps, quand je veux regarder un DVD, le lecteur DVD affiche un écran gris, alors que le son fonctionne bien. Ce problème n'intervient que quand Airplay fonctionne.

Avez-vous une idée de l'origine du problème ?

Merci d'avance

Jérôme


----------



## mesa1106 (27 Octobre 2015)

j'ai le même problème, apple assistance n'a pas pu m'aider. 

As-tu trouvé une solution au problème? Comme tu n'as eu aucune réponse...

Bertrand


----------



## aurique (27 Octobre 2015)

Le problème s'est d'avoir un écran gris mais le son qui est ok, c'est ça ?

Sans plus d'info , je pense à une protection HDCP sur un fichier (ou flux vidéo) protégé.

Tu peux préciser le contexte ?


----------



## mesa1106 (27 Octobre 2015)

c'est un problème qui survient quand je veux regarder un dvd sur mon bac book air avec un lecteur CD. 
Dès que je mets en Airplay la page est grise, sauf pendant quelques secondes quand j'agrandis ou rapetissis la page.


----------



## aurique (27 Octobre 2015)

Au vu du contexte, je confirme, ça ressemble vraiment à une protection anti-copie (HDCP). Tu peux rencontrer la même chose avec certaines chaines Télé visionnées par un site web qui refuse l'airplay.
 Malheureusement, il n'y a pas grand chose à faire....


----------



## mesa1106 (27 Octobre 2015)

C'est une protection. Mais il me semble que chez certain cela marche. 
c'est avec n'importe quel DVD que ça ne fonctionne pas, et en théorie c'est sensé marché. Dans ton cas tu as pas pu régler le problème? 
Donc si j'ai compris, le mieux est que je m'achète un lecteur dvd et que je le branche à ma TV.


----------



## jeromebla (28 Octobre 2015)

De mon côté, Je n'ai jamais trouvé de solution, mais grâce au forum, je sais pourquoi çà ne marche pas


----------

